# We did better this time!



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

3rd in Novice English Pleasure - class of 11-13(I forget!)
1st year green horse English pleasure in a class of 2. I thought we would get 2nd cuz the other horse had a very nice low head set and Aidan is built more up hill and carries his higher.
1st Non stock english pleasure - class of 9. I have no idea why we got first LOL, some very nice horses in this class.
3rd Adult English Pleasure - Class of 9. Again...seriously didn't think we would place at all.
Corban (my 5 year old) did great in his lead line class. He sat straight and kept his hands up and was very excited and proud when he got his ribbon(all the kids got a first place). They allow walk alongs in the walk only Eq class so he will be doing that next month as well. Was so fun to do this with him. But I did forget his paddock boots! So he was out there in full attire and his red and black tennis shoes  

I really enjoyed this club/show circuit. Everyone was very friendly and happy to be there and very supportive of each other. A horse threw his rider and bolted right behind me when we were exiting the arena and Aidan lunged forward to get out of the way, I stopped him but people asked if I was ok. I was fine but it was just nice for people to be concerned. I have been to shows where people ignore everyone else. The poor girl who fell got kicked in the mouth  My friend and I made friends with another family that was parked next to us. The steward cracked me up. I was only doing pleasure classes today no Eq, most people did the Pleasure and complimenting Eq class so I was the only one who wanted out and she kept saying "Your doing so good, you should stay in, I'll just add you!" So I am very excited to go back next month.

Aidan was wonderful. I am very proud...I wouldn't of cared if we placed. He was trying to rubber neck a bit cuz there were people standing right along the fence in the first class and I am sure he thought they came complete with treats for him  But I would just squeeze my inside reign and he stopped after a couple passes. Then we had some people who ran right up our butts a couple times and he would get himself all gathered up to race, but he listened and didn't even surge or change his speed at all. He did break down from canter to walk once without me asking but aside from that he did very very well and I couldn't be happier with our progress from the last show. He even did awesome on his transitions! Better then he does at home while schooling.

This place uses some kind of black dirt/sand footing that is a dream to ride in and it was completely dust free so he didn't cough or sneeze on it (that or the Smartbreath is working for him ).

I don't have photos cuz my wonderful husband took the point and shoot on the ship with him  But my friend got one of Corban and there was a photog there who says he will post them on the website so if any of that pans out I will update.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT job!!! sounds like a really fun show!! can't wait to see the pics


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, looks like he has started loading photos to the website. I'll add more as they come  

Isn't this just great. Looks like someone needs to hit the gym :?









I wanna get them t-shirts that say "I'm a horse show kid!" on the front and "Team Mom" on the back LOL


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

cool cant wate to see more pics!!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Aiden is GORGEOUS I love chestnuts!


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats, Cecellia! And you look great! No need to hit the gym.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PBritton2U said:


> Congrats, Cecellia! And you look great! No need to hit the gym.


I agree with PBritton^^ you look fine  and great pics! that show shirt idea is too funny!!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I KNOW! Total piano hands (cough...Fae...shut up). I have a habit of scratching his withers when he gets nervous and this is the part of the ring where right infront of us is the announcers booth and they had a big blanket tacked up and one corner kept flapping. So the first couple classes I had to scratch every time we passed. Probably helps me more then it helps him LOL. I do know my hands need work 









I look like an idiot...but I love his honest expression. He's such a good boy.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Good job, cute horse!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Great job. I love the photo's
Sounds like you had a great time and really enjoyed everything.
Keep up the good work!










Love this picture! so totally cute 









This is a nice phot as well. You look wonderful

Halfpass


----------

